# [Technik-Ratgeber] Mikrofon-Test: Die besten Streaming-Mikrofone im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mikrofon-Test: Die besten Streaming-Mikrofone im Vergleich*

						Sie wollen ein Mikrofon kaufen und wissen nicht, worauf Sie achten sollen? Wir erklären Ihnen in unserem Mikrofon-Test die wichtigsten Begriffe rund um das Thema Mikrofon für das Streaming auf Twitch & Co. und stellen Ihnen die besten Mikrofone vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mikrofon-Test: Die besten Streaming-Mikrofone im Vergleich*


----------

